# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  cần mua motor asm911ac

## cuongmay

như tiêu đề mình cần mua 1 em motor alpha asm911ac bác nào có để lại cho mình nhé .

----------


## emptyhb

Em cũng đang cần đây, nhưng là loại ARM

----------

